# Drive axle seal leak on Honda hs622



## cab13guy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys! 

Just picked up my 1st Honda HS622 and I'm in love with it. 

Need some assistance with 2 issues...

1. She's leaking oil from the bottom, looks like the axle seal (s). Will upload pix in the AM.
How difficult of a job is changing the drive axle seals ? Can they be changed by removing the tracks and then pulling out the old bearing and installing the new ones.

2. She's surging... according to the previous owner who took very good care of her it should be a simple carb clean. Any ideas / tips? would a quick video help?

Thanks, 

Stan


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and #1 yes, and clean up the axles, #2 it maybe as simple as a carb cleaning, but a new carb is under a $100.


----------

